# Do You Take Your Birds Out with a Harness?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello everyone, I would like advice from those of you who take your birds outside regularly while wearing a harness (that's you, *RowdyTiel* and *Juliet*!!!  ). 

As some of you are already aware, I am training Sunny to wear a harness and plan on taking her outside a lot this summer, like to stores and cafes and parks. However, I told a friend about this today and she said that it is a bit risky to take outside a bird that really hasn't been outside much for most of her life because there is a lot of pollution and bacteria floating around outside and they may harm her delicate immune system. She has a point. If I was in a suburb or in a rural area then I won't worry but I'm in downtown Toronto so the pollution, dirt, etc. can be a problem.

What do you think of this? I would love to take Sunny out all the time so she doesn't have to remain cooped up in the condo her entire life and hardly meeting new people. She is quite outgoing and I think she appreciates meeting new people and interacting with them. But do you think it poses a high risk to expose her to the outside world? Are there members here who also live in a big city who take their birds out all the time? Please share your experiences and give me your best advice. Thanks.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I would think it depends on where you take her. Parks should be fine (if they're not right next to a busy main road, that is), and most shops should be fine too. If she's with you on your shoulder the whole time, away from other people/animals/food/dirty surfaces etc, I don't think you will have anything to worry about.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

It's 5 AM and I can't sleep, so I got on here, saw this thread, read "without" instead of "with" and was about to tear you a new one. I was glad when I saw I had read it wrong. 

I'll agree with what CharVicki said. Especially because birds can't catch many sicknesses from humans, I think it'd be alright. I think birds, especially tiels, are a lot more sturdy than we give them credit for.

Just make sure that it's entirely, 100% appropriate for Sunny's personality. Is she afraid of other animals? Afraid of strangers? Afraid of only men, or only women? Or even just tall men. Afraid of a neon baseball cap or a mustache or sunglasses? There are so many things that can spook them, and a public place is the last place you want a spooked bird, because public places are not bird-proofed to be safe in such an event. If she spooks and you aren't expecting it and she flies away and the leash slips through your hand and she smacks into a dog's face.... that wouldn't really be a good day for anybody. So, basically, just decide whether you think she could handle it. I don't think anyone on this forum would intentionally take a bird outside their comfort limits for their own entertainment, but just make sure it's a careful decision.  I'd also start out in easier places with less noise and people. Like the post office or something. Lol.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks CharVicki and Amz for your helpful advice. Don't worry, when I do start taking Sunny out, I will do it very, very gradually. Our first outing will just be to visit the security guard in the lobby of our building for 5-10 mins. The next outing will just be once around the block for 10 mins, and so on and so forth. I won't take her to the store for an hour right away! That would be too much for a bird that hasn't really been outside much (she has been outside but always in a small cage in the summer but never on a harness). It would be like if someone suddenly took me to another planet for a visit. I'd be really stressed out too.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

I take my birds out all the time on the harness. On a walk, to the pet shop, the hardware stores usually let them in, too! Birds live outside  Avoid walking next to busy streets, and be sure you are focused on your bird, but do take them out. Use the opportunity to teach the bird NOT to be afraid of things. I try to focus on natural areas like parks and walking trails. Be sure your leash is STRETCHY, none of these string leashes like you see sold. If the leash that comes with your harness is stiff instead of stretchy, go buy some lightweight elastic from the store and make your own. Why? Well, when/if your bird does get spooked, do you want them to fly off, hit the end of the leash and plumet to the ground or would you prefer they get to the end of the leash and maintain the ability to turn around mid air and fly back without getting hurt? I prefer the second, so I use a stretchy leash. But be sure it is short enough that you maintain control. I like mine to be the length between the bird on my shoulder to the loop on my wrist (Seriously, wrist loops are mandatory, do NOT trust your hand to hold the leash in an emergency) plus a few inches. My bird then is kept close to me if they do spook.

Do not overly concern yourself about the air - the same pollutants are in your home, even if you run an air purifier. Outside there are more plants to clean the air anyway  Just dont walk next to busy streets or factories if you can avoid it.


----------

